

Create your widget with SproutBuilder - chmike
http://sproutbuilder.com/

======
wallflower
Finally a Adobe Flex AIR Application that makes sense! - let normal people
create their own personal/personalized widgets. +100 for the execution

------
imsteve
Would be awesome if they let you build simple forms that could be POSTed too.

